# Favorite Coffee and Favorite Tea



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

Some people definitely prefer one or the other I love both. Do you have a preference? Your favorite brands or types? For coffee I enjoy Café Bustela, it's expresso and first thing in the morning I need my coffee to hit me between the eyes. Sumatra is good too, strong but smooth.

I get Thai tea in bulk, incredible iced but good hot too. Unique flavor...the only thing bad about it is whatever gives it that taste is intense orange. Even one grain of loose tea on the counter and you have a mess. Peppermint or Jasmine and they remind me of my Dad.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm not particular about my brand of coffee...  but I refuse to drink flavored varieties.    As for tea?   Plain old Lipton does me just fine.


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2015)

We go to Costco and buy the Kirklands House Blend beans.  It says it's roasted by Starbucks.  We like it and it's cheaper than the Starbucks beans.  We get 2 pounds for $9.99 usually.  As far as tea, I drink herb teas for various health reasons from time to time.  I make it myself from leaves or bark I purchase at health food stores or online.  Otherwise I guess I don't drink a lot of tea.


----------



## Agman (Dec 8, 2015)

*Eight o'clock coffee beans for me and lots and lots of Luzianne tea for me and my bride.  I drink at least a half gallon of tea each day.  *


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not particular about my brand of coffee...  but I refuse to drink flavored varieties.    As for tea?   Plain old Lipton does me just fine.



Same with me, Lipton instant and normally Wally World dark roast.

I do have a weakness tho......you know where they have those machines in the store where folks can grind their own coffee ? 

Well there are always a few spilled whole beans lying in the tray and I'll grab them and eat them......bitter as hell but for some reason I like them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

> Well there are always a few spilled whole beans lying in the tray and I'll grab them and eat them......bitter as hell but for some reason I like them.



Me too, something yummy...my father in law taught me... you drop a few coffee beans into a shot of Sambuca, then munch 'em after. It's an Italian thing.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

IKE said:


> Same with me, Lipton instant and normally Wally World dark roast.
> 
> I do have a weakness tho......you know where they have those machines in the store where folks can grind their own coffee ?
> 
> Well there are always a few spilled whole beans lying in the tray and I'll grab them and eat them......bitter as hell but for some reason I like them.



LOL...I like just regular Lipton tea too, not instant tho, I did discover a tea by Tazo called Passion that is wonderful, sometimes I mix it with Lipton...now, everyone needs a little Passion...huh?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

I need to find some Heather's Tummy Tea..   for my IBS...  It's fennel and peppermint.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I love Passion tea too!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 8, 2015)

I drink the darkest strong roast coffee I can get, over here normally called Continental or After Dinner.

For tea I only drink Assam, and only loose tea, never tea bags.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2015)

I drink many types of teas, but my main stay is green tea these days, one of my favorites though is English breakfast tea.  I used to be as much of a coffee drinker, even more so really, but, coffee causes me too much intestinal upset, so I drink it quite infrequently, maybe 3 or 4 times a month at the very most.  I used to miss my coffee quite a bit, but, I've adapted, as long as I'm not hit with the familiar rich aroma of it, something I rarely ever have to worry about in this town.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

Just came from Sprouts to get some of my favorite coffee, Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain.  Sometimes I make one or the other, and sometimes I use a scoop of each.  I favor coffee over tea, but only have one or two cups in the morning and none at all the rest of the day.  We have bought Dunkin'Donuts coffee at Costco, already ground.

For tea, I usually just have some on cold winter days, always with raw unfiltered honey.  Favorites are Earl Grey, English Breakfast or herbal teas like Celestial Seasonings Raspberry, Wild Cherry, Berry.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just came from Sprouts to get some of my favorite coffee, Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain.  Sometimes I make one or the other, and sometimes I use a scoop of each.  I favor coffee over tea, but only have one or two cups in the morning and none at all the rest of the day.  We have bought Dunkin'Donuts coffee at Costco, already ground.
> 
> For tea, I usually just have some on cold winter days, always with raw unfiltered honey.  Favorites are Earl Grey, English Breakfast or herbal teas like Celestial Seasonings Raspberry, Wild Cherry, Berry.



Earl Grey, up there with the English breakfast for me.    When I was a teen, I would take milk in my tea, I don't seem to care for it that way anymore, not sure why I liked it so much back then, but, that's how I drank it for years in my younger days.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

I like both.  Folgers coffee and Lipton tea.  No flavors.   Just sweetener or sugar in the tea.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2015)

Starbuck's out, Dean's Beans at home, but Folgers dark roast will do.
Not crazy about hot tea, but Earl Grey is nice.
Iced tea; almost any kind with lemon.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2015)

I like Starbucks coffee, but the light blonde one.  I prefer a nice Twinings Darjeeling, Assam or Oolong.  These are much nicer that old Liptons or Red Rose but I drink these regular ones too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm not fussy about coffee.  At home we have a Nespresso machine with the pods and we buy a variety pack.  First thing in the morning is a cup of Twinings English Breakfast tea.  Later in the day is Earl Grey, green, nettle & fennel, camomile in the evening.  Also like real Moroccan mint tea but it's made with tons of sugar.  Also like sweet iced tea with lemon.


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2015)

IKE said:


> Same with me, Lipton instant and normally Wally World dark roast.
> 
> I do have a weakness tho......you know where they have those machines in the store where folks can grind their own coffee ?
> 
> Well there are always a few spilled whole beans lying in the tray and I'll grab them and eat them......bitter as hell but for some reason I like them.


You must have good teeth Ike, I don't think I could chew up a coffee bean.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

Try chocolate covered coffee beans! Yummy!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 9, 2015)

I drink  it for the buzz; don't  care what kind it is.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 9, 2015)

I like Earl Grey now and again, but as a real stimulant it's a bit too bland for me.

I like both tea and coffee strong enough to stand the spoon up in!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2015)

Laurie, I think you should take your tea and coffe intravenously --aka "mainline it." lolololol. Then you reeeely get the buzzzzz.


----------



## kaufen (Dec 12, 2015)

Earl Grey is still my favorite - there's a sort of smoky oiliness  that I love but it has to have lemon and sugar for me to enjoy it  properly. 
Just curious - have any of you tried yerba mate yet?   It's not really tea and it ain't coffee. There's a new cafe in Ithaca NY  that is focused on that as their signature beverage.  I'm curious about  the taste.  I'll be down there in a week or two and will be checking it  out.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm the only coffee and tea drinker in the house.  My wife can't stand either.  For tea, I've tended towards flavored green teas and found a nice Blueberry Green Tea from "The Republic of Teas" at Whole Foods.  I drink more coffee than tea.  Go more for bold, darker roasts.  French roast at work.  For home, I found a nice dark roast at Costco (Peets Major Dickason's blend)  I grind the beans just before brewing.  Also fond of their Mayorga Organic Cafe Cubano blend.  Really good stuff.  Described as Full body with hints of vanilla and sweet smokiness, with a peppery finish.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't drink coffee anymore -- it tends to make my stomach unhappy.  I drink green tea normally, but sometimes Constant Comment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)

Some unusual tea bags HERE.


----------



## Guitarist (May 19, 2016)

I prefer black tea to green.  I love Twinings Darjeeling and Irish Breakfast teas.  I don't drink them anymore, though, the tannin and caffeine make me high as a kite.

Coffee is pretty much coffee to me.  I used to like something at one job called Something Sumatra -- it sent me through the ceiling way back then, who knows what it would do to me now.  But it tasted wonderful.  It was the only coffee whose taste I could distinguish from any other kind.  Folger's, Maxwell House, etc., I can tell a difference but I don't prefer any one to any other.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Start my day with English breakfast tea with soy milk.  I make a skinny cappuccino in our Nespresso machine mid morning or after I come back from the gym.  Variety of teas in the evening. 

Discoverd this tea recently and really like it:



My sister is arriving next week and I keep a regular coffee machine here just for her visits, and she's going to bring her fave - Dunkin Donuts coffee beans.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes I make a DIY chai from scratch, - simmer ginger, cardamon, a touch of cinnamon, black pepper and maybe a speck of clove with milk and sweetener, add some black tea and voila!  Delicious with a little cake or biscuits.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 20, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Sometimes I make a DIY chai from scratch, - simmer ginger, cardamon, a touch of cinnamon, black pepper and maybe a speck of clove with milk and sweetener, add some black tea and voila!  Delicious with a little cake or biscuits.



Mmm...lovely


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 21, 2016)

Back when I was buying the roasted beans in bulk for me, my friends & relatives I tried several different, So & Cent American, Hawaiian, So Asian & African.  I liked Kenyan & Tanzanian Peaberry.  My wife likes the central American blends so we drink those, the African blends were too strong for her.  I don't like the taste of tea, but my wife drinks the green varieties.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2016)

I like Lipton tea hot or iced. Once in a great while I like Earl Grey. Kind of comforting to drink in the afternoon on a cold nasty day. As for coffee, I drink Mellitta, Classic Light. It says, reduced acidity. Not so sure about that but I do like the flavor considering it also has half the caffeine. I use a French press to make my coffee.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Spent over 40 years on the road, drinking coffee from where ever one may find it, so not really particular the brand. I must add, I have never found a coffee a spot of cognac could not improve. Black with a spot of cognac, that will do it.


----------

